# Mukha mo!



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

What does "Blah, blah, blah, mukha mo!" means? Seems like it's always used when 2 people are arguing...

TIA!


----------



## DotterKat

The phrase _*.....mukha mo!*_ as in  _Ang_ _kapal ng mukha mo! _ (You're shameless or You're outrageous) or _Peke ang mukha mo! _(You're a phony!) is used as a denunciation of someone. There can be a lot of permutations for ._....mukha mo! _but all of them express a degree of censure or even a strong reprimand, although one that does not quite reach the level of an expletive.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK! So there is no one specific English translation for that expression, depending on a situation?


----------



## DotterKat

The literal translation of ..._mukha mo_ is ..._.your face_, which would tempt one to expand it to the idiom _in your face _which means behaving in a direct, aggressive and even a rude manner.  In that sense, ...._mukha mo_ is analogous to _in your face_ but the critical distinction is that the aggressive or even rude behavior is being ascribed to the interlocutor and not to the person who is speaking.
In the end, _...mukha mo_ is highly contextual but every variation would have a negative connotation.  It could be _mahiya ka sa mukha mo_, _ang kapal ng mukha mo_, _tignan mo muna yang mukha mo _and so forth.  All of them have an unfavorable connotation addressed to the interlocutor.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much for your additional input!


----------



## epistolario

The expression _mukha mo!_ literally means _your face_. It is a slang or very informal expression of disbelief. The equivalent in English can be _my foot!_ or _my ass!_ (impolite). 

Me: Oops! It was a mistake. 
You: Mistake, _my foot!_ You did it on purpose! 
(You: Nagkamali ka? _Mukha mo_! Sinadya mo yun!) 

The expression simply means _I don't believe you!_


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, epistolario!


----------

